# Acer VS. eMachines



## UpskirtHayley

Acer VS. eMachines

these are both cheap brand and affordable. cheap in quality components and affordable in price.

I experienced a *2005 eMachines T series* and i wasnt satisfied.
- loud hard drive
- hard drive has only 2mb cache.. notice slowness
- cheap stock bestec psu that fried
- overall super loud machine




I experienced an *(assuming 2008) Acer Aspire M5100* and it was ok (so far)
- super quiet machine!
- usb and headphone plugs on top of tower for easyness
- cool black case with neon blue lights
- uses pc2-5300 which kindda cheap
- one hard drive 320gb space split in 2 drive which kindda suck
- system reads 767mb at first.. had to replug to read 1gb
- hard drive has 8mb cache which is not bad


all in all.... i do not know which of these cheap brand is better yet. but as of now i really think Acer is better due to the fact that its very quiet and has 8mb cache hdd... but the Acer I experience is a 2008 which is newer than the 2005 emachines so it wouldnt be fair.





What country is Acer company from?
What country is eMachines company from?

Which is better? Acer or eMachines?


which is better? Acer or eMachines?


----------



## Vizy

let me set myself straight, ive never even owned an Acer. ive owned an emachines and it was effin depressing. we bought it only because it was lon ly like $200. we bought it plus 4 yrs ago. now i think it isunder different management( gateway???) and the comps are looking alot sleeker and they seem to be alot better.


----------



## wiwazevedo

i dont personally own an aspire
but
i have a friend that does
and he loves it


----------



## mep916

Acer. No question.


----------



## Jhow

Acer bought gateway/emachines
Really just depends on what particular systems you're talking about.


----------



## cohen

I vote acer because i don't know what  "emachines"  are..... plus i have user some of the acer stuff before and have found they are very good.


----------



## Ambushed

Acer!, honestly way better.


----------



## UpskirtHayley

Jhow said:


> Acer bought gateway/emachines



acer bought gateway and emachines???? no wayyy!!!! i thought gateway is the biggest out of the 3.


----------



## OvenMaster

UpskirtHayley said:


> acer bought gateway and emachines???? no wayyy!!!! i thought gateway is the biggest out of the 3.



Gateway bought eMachines a few years ago, then Acer bought the combined company within the past year or so.


----------



## UpskirtHayley

OvenMaster said:


> Gateway bought eMachines a few years ago, then Acer bought the combined company within the past year or so.



wow thats some news. now there will be no more gateway? or jus gonna be like AMD ATi?


----------



## oscaryu1

Where's custom?


----------



## OvenMaster

UpskirtHayley said:


> wow thats some news. now there will be no more gateway? or jus gonna be like AMD ATi?



http://www.gateway.com/about/news_info/company_background.php
Acer's keeping all three brands alive... for now.


----------



## UpskirtHayley

so the rumors few years ago about gateway is not doing well is true. is that why they sold to acer?


----------



## craneop1985

*emachine gets another vote*

Computers can be like cars---some good-some bad-I voted emachine--I haved one for 2 years--works great---as long as you stay on top of upgrades(software and hardware)-and don't beat the crap out of it by overheating and abusing the components.


----------



## OvenMaster

UpskirtHayley said:


> so the rumors few years ago about gateway is not doing well is true. is that why they sold to acer?



I couldn't tell you the specific reason. But usually, one company sells when another one makes them a better offer than they can earn themselves... or the shareholders vote in favor of it.


----------



## Cleric7x9

lol, acer all the way, idk who voted for emachines, but i think they are misinformed


----------



## Ramodkk

Acer all the way. I've had 2 eMcahines so far and both of them stopped working after about a year.


----------



## cohen

oscaryu1 said:


> Where's custom?



i think everyone one would voted for that


----------



## G25r8cer

Wow look!! I guess Acer is taking the gold! Def recommend acer over emachines. Emachines just have too many problems and Acer is a newer competitor but is already doing very well. Acer has acceptional pc's and is very easy on the wallet. That my two cents


----------



## G25r8cer

Acer is not buying gateway? Or has it already happened? Srry I dont really stay up and informed with who's buying who. LOL


----------



## OvenMaster

It's already happened. 

I have to admit that my four-year-old eMachines has been working 18hrs a day for four years straight (7 days a week) and has never missed a beat. I have no clue if Acer is good or not, because I've never owned one.


----------



## PabloTeK

I've used 2 eMachines extensively before and while they certainly weren't quiet and powerful they just kept slogging on for ages, in fact I still have the parts for one and the other is was sold on and I believe it still works very well. There was very little bloatware as well, I spent all of a minute removing it after I decided to wipe the HDD. Can't speak for Acer though.


----------



## G25r8cer

Acer is alot better than emachines but still lacks. Some stuff is just not good qualiy like their keyboards on laptops. There keys just fall off whenever they want. LOL


----------



## speedyink

I've never owned an eMachine, but I do currently own an Acer.  So far I'm really happy with it.  I reinstalled Windows fresh on it and it runs like a champ, plus it's super quiet.  Acer's are definately great for the price.  You just have to get rid of all the BS software they install on it.


----------



## concorde

Acers have been around for awhile, say around 1993-1995. They are still in use at my local school district in the grade schools (lower grades) because the younger kids don't need the power and performance that even the cheaper eMachines and Dells, etc. offer that the higher grades use (5th grade, 6th and so on)--they just use them to take pointless AR tests. AR is Accelerated Reader, if you were wondering.


----------



## G25r8cer

Hah at my techcenter they are still rocking old clientpro's with 512mb ram and they all have 19" dell monitors. At my school all of the pc's are old as crap and slow mac's except for the cad class which has crappy dell 4600's!!


----------

